# [UK NR] Alexander Lau - 5.96 3x3 Single - Cambridge 2013



## Mollerz (Jun 17, 2013)

Reconstruction by the man himself:

Scramble: B D L2 F L' D' L D' L2 F' U' R F2 R2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' B2

Square: z2 D' B' M' B'
FB: r U R' F
SB Square: R U' R' U R2 U' R'
SB: U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R
CMLL: U' F R U R' U' F'
EO: U' M U' M'
ULUR: U M' U2 M'
LL: U M U2 M'


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 17, 2013)

o nice


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 17, 2013)

Holy crap that was fast.. I think Alexander is up for a WR one of these days..


----------



## Riley (Jun 17, 2013)

It's nice to know that the three people with official sub-8 averages also have official sub-6 singles. Nice job!


----------



## Akiro (Jun 17, 2013)

God-like fluidity!!!

42 moves in 5.96s = 7.05 TPS!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

not bad, slower than his average of 5 pb though


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 17, 2013)

Secret recording FTW!!!


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow


----------



## Dino (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn, I'd still be on my cross! Good effort.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 17, 2013)

speedyspeedy, but it was the one solve where I wasn't looking


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> speedyspeedy, but it was the one solve where *I was turned away*



The blasphemy!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2013)

I was chatting with Alex in between his solves, so I had to stop recording as soon as he was done each time so that I could conceal the camera before he saw me with it. Otherwise I would have kept recording for the reaction... which was quite thunderous.


----------



## angham (Jun 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I was chatting with Alex in between his solves, so I had to stop recording as soon as he was done each time so that I could conceal he camera before he saw me with it. Otherwise I would have kept recording for the reacion... which was quite thunderous.


You can say that again haha, i was scrambling and just heard this massive shout


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 17, 2013)

i always miss the good solves!


----------



## Ollie (Jun 17, 2013)

Stefan said:


> The blasphemy!



Fixed


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Fixed



Awwwwwwwwww that face


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Fixed



Not really. My point was that Alex was solving, you were there, and yet you weren't watching.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 18, 2013)

lol at lack of reaction because of the secret filming. There was a very long and loud applause. 

Great work Alex. Still progressing.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2013)

Very very impressive and inspirational! Congrats!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 18, 2013)

my internet has been down all day, it has been bugging me not being to see it till now.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2013)

Great solve!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I was chatting with Alex in between his solves, so I had to stop recording as soon as he was done each time so that I could conceal the camera before he saw me with it. Otherwise I would have kept recording for the reaction... which was quite thunderous.



Now you can't get mad at Ollie for missing something from you


----------



## chardison1980 (Jun 18, 2013)

man that was beautiful, I cant get my fingers to even move that fast, id be on block 1 still lol


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing solve. 42 moves, and they were mostly nice gen moves (RMU)

I just tried to do a Roux solve and then remembered that I didn't remember my 3x3 CLLs either >.<


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 18, 2013)

wow nice


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 18, 2013)

Alex has broken his PB single in every comp to date!

Which means WR next time


----------



## Konsta (Jun 18, 2013)

This is so beautiful method when some über skilled is solving..
About a week ago I finally studied the method just to realise there was nothing new to be learn, but still I cannot get myself into it so I could do proper times.
But it doesn't matter, I can also enjoy this method by watching videos like this


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 18, 2013)

now all the Big 3 have official sub6 singles


----------



## tx789 (Jun 18, 2013)

fast


----------



## YddEd (Jun 18, 2013)

I would love to see this guy get WR


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2013)

angham said:


> You can say that again haha, i was scrambling and just heard this massive shout



that massive shout was me haha


----------



## Akiro (Jun 18, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> now all the Big 3 have official sub6 singles



sub-6 with Roux (Alex), sub-6 with CFOP (Mats & Feliks), what's the other Big3 method that has a sub-6 official single?


----------



## acohen527 (Jun 18, 2013)

Akiro said:


> sub-6 with Roux (Alex), sub-6 with CFOP (Mats & Feliks), what's the other Big3 method that has a sub-6 official single?



Alex, Mats and Feliks are the big 3. Big 3 people, not methods.


----------



## cubenut99 (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy chees on Bacon! That was Quick!


----------



## Freddy123cubes (Jun 19, 2013)

Wouldn't we all!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 19, 2013)

> sub-6 with Roux (Alex), sub-6 with CFOP (Mats & Feliks), what's the other Big3 method that has a sub-6 official single?


there isnt.


----------



## JAMtron (Jun 20, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> there isnt.



It's definitely possible to achieve sub-6 with ZZ


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2013)

JAMtron said:


> It's definitely possible to achieve sub-6 with ZZ



no its impossible


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 20, 2013)

JAMtron said:


> It's definitely possible to achieve sub-6 with ZZ



i never said that it wasn't.


----------



## giorgi (Jun 24, 2013)

nice i was amazed next time alex will get World Record good luck


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice al 3 Gods of 3x3 speedcubing have sub 6 single 5.55 mats valk 5.66 FELIKS ZEMDEGS 5.96 Alex lau
And sub 8 avg 7.53 FELIKS ZEMDEGS 7.66 mats valk 7.68 Alex lau


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice al 3 Gods of 3x3 speedcubing have sub 6 single 5.55 mats valk 5.66 FELIKS ZEMDEGS 5.96 Alex lau
> And sub 8 avg 7.53 FELIKS ZEMDEGS 7.66 mats valk 7.68 Alex lau



fanboy of the year


----------



## KongShou (Jul 4, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> fanboy of the year



thats a challenge


----------

